# (field) hockey equipment



## Moving To Dubai (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all,

Would anyone know where I can buy field hockey equipment in Dubai? Hockeystick, turf shoes, mouthguard, etc? I will start to play soon and I will need to get all the equipment still! Hoping for your help!

Thanks in advance,

Jamila


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hiya, you probably needs to check out stores like Decathlon - Mirdiff City Centre, or Go Sports - Mall of Emirates.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Moving To Dubai said:


> I will start to play soon


Wouldn't your teammates be the best people to ask, seeing as they have had to buy theirs :doh:


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

do people play hockey here?


----------



## Moving To Dubai (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha yes they do, pleasant surprise. Thx for the tips!


----------

